# Excited



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

Today i've ordered a hot glue gun  , yup some must think im sad for being excited at getting a glue gun but i've seen so many cool and helpful things that have been made on her but 99% of them involved a glue gun so finally i can do some of those things  , for a start i'm gonna make a net cage out of mesh and bamboo(bamboo coz its light and looks nice), if anyone has any other good ideas for my new tool they could give me then please do,

Ben.M


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

:blink: LOL! :lol: 

Congrats?  Show us pics or the enclosures you make!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL will do


----------



## mrblue (Apr 26, 2008)

bamboo... theres a thought. for the net cage you could try to split the bamboo right down the middle, then insert an edge of mesh between the two halves, glue gun it all and then press the other half of bamboo, sealing the mesh inbetween them. this would be a fiarly quick and easy way to make mesh panels. although the way bamboo has nobles and dents and kinks and little ridges might make it dificult to make the cage seal together tight to prevent escapees/escaped flies, though im sure youwill figure it out. good luck!


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 26, 2008)

Glue guns are great, makes making things much easier


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

mrblue said:


> bamboo... theres a thought. for the net cage you could try to split the bamboo right down the middle, then insert an edge of mesh between the two halves, glue gun it all and then press the other half of bamboo, sealing the mesh inbetween them. this would be a fiarly quick and easy way to make mesh panels. although the way bamboo has nobles and dents and kinks and little ridges might make it dificult to make the cage seal together tight to prevent escapees/escaped flies, though im sure youwill figure it out. good luck!


Hadnt thoguht about splitting the bamboo, thanx for that


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

How did you manage to get by without one? :blink:


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

Well im getting 1 now so thats what matters


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 26, 2008)

You got one of those low-power 10 watt ones, right?


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

Think its 60w, does it matter???


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the same as the 1 i ordered,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTRIC-HOT-MELT-GL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

Just found out that 60w is to hot so i've ordered a 20w 2


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 27, 2008)

My best advice would be to not buy the cheapest you can find


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 27, 2008)

What 1 u got then Rob


----------



## Ian (Apr 27, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> How did you manage to get by without one? :blink:


It must have been very tough, I couldn't imagine life without a glue gun.

Nice work Ben


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 27, 2008)

lol GDGD


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 29, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Its here!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## OGIGA (May 1, 2008)

60w is probably one of those really hot glue kind. It can probably injur you pretty bad if you get it on yourself. Well, I don't know, maybe it uses 60w to heat up and then drops to 10w when it's warm enough. I'm really happy with my 10w cheapo one.


----------



## asdsdf (May 1, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Its here!!! [/SIZE]


  Congrats!!!

I'm sure you're having fun.


----------



## Ben.M (May 2, 2008)

I certainly am


----------



## nympho (May 5, 2008)

mrblue said:


> bamboo... theres a thought. for the net cage you could try to split the bamboo right down the middle, then insert an edge of mesh between the two halves, glue gun it all and then press the other half of bamboo, sealing the mesh inbetween them. this would be a fiarly quick and easy way to make mesh panels. although the way bamboo has nobles and dents and kinks and little ridges might make it dificult to make the cage seal together tight to prevent escapees/escaped flies, though im sure youwill figure it out. good luck!


i must get a glue gun too. its a bloody hassle mixing epoxy resin every time i wanna stick something .

i need to make a nice cage for my (hopefully hatching soon) ghost ooth. i'll probably make another one of my square dowel net cages with a sliding picture frame glass front. i like the split bamboo idea, but might be a wonky for a glass panel front. i like to see my creatures, not obscured by netting

is the glue gun glue nice and strong . one thing about e resin is its very strong if the surface is rough


----------



## Ben.M (May 5, 2008)

Yep the glue is very strong and smooth


----------

